# NC CCW permit



## dave33

Can someone tell me what the CCW permit in NC looks like. Is it a picture ID like a DL or more like a info only piece of cardboard? Just curious? I turned my application in yesterday and had my fingerprints taken so now the wait begins. There was a guy picking his permit up and he said it took him 2 weeks shy of 90 days to get his.


----------



## bruce333

It's just a picece of card stock, printing on both sides. Some Counties laminate it some don't. No photo, which is why you have to carry your DL with you for the permit to be valid.

I think there is an image of one online, I'll post it if I find it.


----------



## bruce333

http://www.usacarry.com/north_carolina_concealed_carry_permit_information.html

Note that the SSN field is X'd out on the actual permit also.


----------



## dave33

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply and pic, that takes care of my curiosity. Hopefully I'll see mine sooner than later but I doubt it.


----------



## gilream

I am signed up for a CCW class at the end of the month. Can anyone tell me how long it takes to actually receive the permit?


----------



## Todd

gilream said:


> I am signed up for a CCW class at the end of the month. Can anyone tell me how long it takes to actually receive the permit?


Depends how swamped the department is. 90 days is the supposed max, but a lot of people have been signing up so there have been stories of it taking longer.


----------



## gilream

I'm taking the CCW course this weekend. Can't wait. A good friend in Wake county received his permit in 7 weeks and he was surprised. I plan to apply on Monday after the course on Saturday.


----------



## Barryd

Took less than 6 weeks for me last fall in Gaston county


----------



## dave33

*update*

Just got my permit notification in the mail today and went down to the sherriffs dept and picked it up. About 75 days total from app submission to permit in hand. Actually faster than I thought it would be by a little bit. Still looking for a carry weapon so I guess I can look a little harder now.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

Mine took 2 day shy of 90 days. The sheriff here in Goldsboro said that is the norm, about a full 90 days here.


----------



## bruce333

Mine took 67 days, but that was several years ago which is why I didn't mention it before.



dave33 said:


> Just got my permit notification in the mail today


hmm...so about an extra 2-3 days for mailing. Johnston County Sheriff's Office left a message on my answering machine when mine was ready, I had it in hand the same day


----------



## lonewolf2810

mine took the full 90 days here Catawba Co.


----------



## BigBear

I applied in Gaston County 6/26. It was approved 7/26 and I picked it up today, 8/11, at the Sheriff's office. In Gaston you have to pick it up so you can sign it before it is laminated, and also to sign and date a copy of the NC CCW rules. Don't know if it helped to speed things up any, but my 3 references were a retired Police Chief, an active Sheriff's deputy, and my preacher. 2 out of 3 ain't bad.


----------



## bruce333

BigBear said:


> ... and also to sign and date a copy of the NC CCW rules.


first time I've heard of that. ??what for? you just took a class on the laws/rules...


----------



## TerryGecko

Todd said:


> Depends how swamped the department is. 90 days is the supposed max, but a lot of people have been signing up so there have been stories of it taking longer.


It seems like you're better off not even trying in Mecklenberg county (Charlotte). I've hear horror stories of how long it takes.

I am moving to either Statesville in the next 3 weeks so I will wait until then to apply.


----------

